# How to run air compressor hose from shed to garage...



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Possible winter use and freezing temperatures may be a consideration how it's run and the material used. I'd put a drip pot in the garage.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Should be fine either way and you can put it water separator in the garage as mentioned.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You would be better off building a small enclosure on the outside of the garage for several reasons.
One would be the temperature differential running the line under ground.
Compressed air is hot and will condense from the lower temp. underground. 
PVC should not be used to run air lines! It can burst.
Black iron pipe works best.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

The shortest amount of hose is always the best due to pressure drop. I don't think they are that noisy. You could use hose and shove it inside grey PVC conduit pipe that electricians use for services to houses and is available at HDepot and bury it. You should get a water seperator and if it gets cold enough to freeze it will be useless.


----------



## garykerr (Mar 6, 2014)

Compressed air is too hot and will condense from the lower temp. underground.*firstly , you should to chek the internal installments the fill compressor oil, it will cold the external components.


----------



## old_squid (Oct 31, 2012)

By the time you spend the time and money relocating the compressor, how about spending it on a quieter compressor for the garage?


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I woudn't bother running lines and burying pipe. With the condensation issues you're just asking for trouble in the Winter. It's tough to drain line running underground. I have a 100 foot hose on a reel attached to the side of the shed (outside). The compressor is in the shed and a hole drilled through the wall feeding air to the hose reel. I find that the best and certainly the most flexible plan. I need to run a nail gun in the front of the house... no problem. I need to run an impact gun in the garage in the back... no problem. If the hose is on a reel then it really doesn't matter if you're reeling up 15 feet of it in the garage or 100 feet at the shed. It takes me about a minute to reel up 100 feet of hose.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Bob Sanders said:


> I woudn't bother running lines and burying pipe. With the condensation issues you're just asking for trouble in the Winter. It's tough to drain line running underground. I have a 100 foot hose on a reel attached to the side of the shed (outside). The compressor is in the shed and a hole drilled through the wall feeding air to the hose reel. I find that the best and certainly the most flexible plan. I need to run a nail gun in the front of the house... no problem. I need to run an impact gun in the garage in the back... no problem. If the hose is on a reel then it really doesn't matter if you're reeling up 15 feet of it in the garage or 100 feet at the shed. It takes me about a minute to reel up 100 feet of hose.


going to experience a lot of pressure drop in a 100 foot hose on your average oilless (small cfm) compressor. i'd go with a small enclosure on the outside of existing garage.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

95PGTTech said:


> going to experience a lot of pressure drop in a 100 foot hose on your average oilless (small cfm) compressor. i'd go with a small enclosure on the outside of existing garage.


And if you need air at the front of the house? 

It's been this way for a year now with no issues. I run paint guns, nailers, impact guns, air chisels... etc.


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Bob Sanders said:


> And if you need air at the front of the house?
> 
> It's been this way for a year now with no issues. I run paint guns, nailers, impact guns, air chisels... etc.


roll the compressor to the front of the house. my 6hp 33 gallon craftsman compressor barely puts out enough cfm to run an impact gun to take off 100ft/lb wheel lug nuts with only a 15ft hose on it. put 100 foot on it and it'd be good for little more than blowing off equipment or a very low cfm nailing gun.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I agree. Buy a long #12 extension cord to prevent voltage drop and roll the compressor where you want and eliminate the pressure drop from the hose.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Build a cart with large wheels to make it easy to move around and set it up to put all the air supplies on the cart. Get a #12 ga. extension cord and you are good to go. I would also get a portable air tank for more volume and to use in case you need to have a portable air source. Double duty!


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

95PGTTech said:


> roll the compressor to the front of the house. my 6hp 33 gallon craftsman compressor barely puts out enough cfm to run an impact gun to take off 100ft/lb wheel lug nuts with only a 15ft hose on it. put 100 foot on it and it'd be good for little more than blowing off equipment or a very low cfm nailing gun.


 The entire idea of hose is so that you don't have to wheel your (BUILT IN) compressor all over the place. Just about any garage has their tools on the end of a 30 foot hose in each repair bay. If you're having a problem with 15 feet of hose then I would suggest getting better hose?

I have no issues whatsoever in undoing lug nuts (500ft/lbs) on a car with a 100 foot hose.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Did you miss the craftsman part.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ToolSeeker said:


> Did you miss the craftsman part.


Well, actually what I picked up on was "15 feet...."
"6HP...."

I don't think I have ever seen a (quality) store bought hose that short so he must be talking about those fairly cheap plastic spring hoses.... or a cheaper supplied hose. The other part I'm not clear on is this "6HP" stuff. I'm looking at a picture of a craftsman "6HP" compressor and it clearly has a 120volt plug on it. How do you get (true) 6hp out of 120volts?? (I've got a 3HP running on 220 and just the motor is the size of the entire craftsman motor and compressor head)

If my memory serves me correct from years ago... scratch that... DECADES ago, there are 746 watts in 1 (electric) HP. If that's correct then a (real) 6HP compressor would be pulling a whopping 37amps from a 120 source. Someone tell me how this is possible?


----------



## 95PGTTech (Jun 24, 2014)

Bob Sanders said:


> The entire idea of hose is so that you don't have to wheel your (BUILT IN) compressor all over the place. Just about any garage has their tools on the end of a 30 foot hose in each repair bay. If you're having a problem with 15 feet of hose then I would suggest getting better hose?
> 
> I have no issues whatsoever in undoing lug nuts (500ft/lbs) on a car with a 100 foot hose.


why do you think it has wheels on it? :whistling2:

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/misc...llon-6-hp-air-compressor-cameron-park-ca.html

Mine is a vertical, but same and difference. Call Craftsman if you'd like to argue with them about it's horsepower rating. Out of the box it can barely power an impact gun to take average wheels and tires off, pretty common review. This is what you get with a compressor you can find all day for $200 used and limited to 115V. I cut the original 25' hose down.

Yes, shops are different. At work, ours can power 12 bays simultaneously with some runs well over 500' with 3/4" drive tools. But it's also the size of a small truck, not really an apples-apples comparison.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

95PGTTech said:


> why do you think it has wheels on it? :whistling2:


Huh?

Here's what you said to ME;


> roll the compressor to the front of the house.


And here is what I said to you:


> The entire idea of hose is so that you don't have to wheel your (BUILT IN) compressor all over the place.


Get it?
Mine doesn't have wheels. It has legs. It's a (true) 3 horse compressor with a 70 gallon tank and it runs off of 220. You were suggesting I just whistle it right on up to the front of the house if I need air there. :whistling2:

I'm not sure why I would want to talk to Crafstman. It's not my compressor. You may want to chat with them though because there is just simply no way that's a 6hp compressor. The most you'll get out of your typical 15amp 120V outlet is a little over 2hp. You may want to ask them how they're doing their math.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

The OP hasn't been back since the beginning post!


----------



## tigerbalm2424 (Feb 28, 2007)

Im here!  and Im taking it all in! Seriously though. i have the craftsman oilless compressor. I am more interested in getting it out of the garage due to the noise and have a shed that is not far away so I thought it would work well. I bought the compressor a long time ago without research and it hasnt failed me yet... but i wont buy another oilless. Just trying to make due with what i have!


----------

